# Preamplificador para guitarra



## agusazar (Jun 1, 2006)

hola, tenia ganas de hacerme mi propio amplificador para guitarra y anduve buscando varios modelos simples, para empezar y ver si funcionaban. encontre un preamplificador generico en la pagina www.guitarraonline.com.ar (la foto adjuntada).

queria saber si alguien sabia de algun amplificador (qualquier potencia)  que valla con este preamplificador y si no si me alguien me podia ayudar a realizar el esquema que iria en pcb de el preamplificador, ya que es lo que mas me cuesta de la electronica.


desde ya gracias.


Agustin 


la lista de componentes del archivo adjuntado son estos:

Lista de Componentes:


Capacitores
0.01uf
0.1uf
4700pf
0.047pf


Electroliticos
1uf x 2
1uf x 2 (tant)

Semiconductores
2N5089 x 2 (u otro NPN)

Resistencias
1M x 2
47k x 2
2.2k x 2
100k x 2
4.7k
22k
1k


Potenciometros
250k lin x 2
250k log
10k lin

Lo usual:
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono)
Clip de bateria
Jack de transformador
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc.
Cable


----------



## omfreg (Jun 15, 2006)

Hola, puedes mirar de hacertelo con operacionales, el montaje es mucho mas sencillo y  fiable.

El TL072 es un operacional dual (dos en un mismo encapsulado) de bajo ruido, proporcionando ganancia 16 (mucha) el ruido se nota poco. Funciona a 30 V y unicamente es hacer un operacional no inversor, de los clasicos que encuentras en cualquier pagina de internet.

Tiene una respuesta en frecuencia bastante buena y es especifico para montajes de audio.

La señal preamplificada la has de sacar de la salida del operacional y de la masa virtual que has hecho con las resistencias.

Puedes mirar el datasheet del integrado colocandolo en google Tl0872 pdf.

Si lo haces no te olvides de colocar dos resistencias en serie entre positivo y negativo, y el punto medio sacar masa, sino el operacional no funcionara bien.


----------



## Jpic (May 26, 2008)

El pre-amp de agusazar, lo unico es que para colocar interno en una guitarra es engorroso por aquelle de los controles de tono, brillo y bajos pero esta ...

Excelente..gracias..


----------



## joako666 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola

Este funciona bien.


----------



## miguelblue (Abr 19, 2009)

hola, soy nuevo aca, tengo unas preguntas que surgieron visitando la pagina de guitarra online, y viendo los componentes dice que necesita un jack estereo y uno mono,..¿el jack estereo, se conecta a la entrada? y ¿para que estereo?, tengo entendido que la señal de la guitarra es monofonica, supongo que


----------



## german2009 (May 31, 2009)

hola.......


me interesa lo que posteo joako666....pero observe la foto en el archivo adjunto del producto ya terminado .........y me dije   veo la ficha de entrada pero nola de salida.....    alguien me puede ayudar cn esto?¿?¿?muchas gracias


----------



## miguelblue (May 31, 2009)

Hola german2009, este mira esta página http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php
Este puedes ver el video, mira el conector (el blanco)  que está detrás del cuarto potenciómetro de derecha a izquierda, esa es la salida que va al amplificador...suerte, cualquier dudas postea, yo arme otra etapa para la pre amplificación, esta distorsión no me convence.


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 15, 2009)

miguelblue dijo:
			
		

> Hola german2009, este mira esta página http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php
> Este puedes ver el video, mira el conector (el blanco)  que está detrás del cuarto potenciómetro de derecha a izquierda, esa es la salida que va al amplificador...suerte, cualquier dudas postea, yo arme otra etapa para la pre amplificación, esta distorsión no me convence.





Te hago una consulta compañero: Vi la entrada que aclaras y la verdad que muy bien especificaste te agradezco por ese dato porque yo no tenia idea de eso muchas gracias.

pero lo que no entiendo es que ese pre necesita un transformador de 9x9 no? y el amplificador otro entonce se debe colocar en cada circuito un transformador no?

Me podrías marcar donde esta la entrada del transformador en ese circuito...

Mil Gracias


----------



## miguelblue (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola
mmm pues yo utilice la misma fuente para las dos...pero porque la etapa de preamplificación y la de amplificación utilizaban un fuente dual de +9 y -9 Voltios, pero puede que en tu caso tu amplificador se alimente con mayor o menor voltaje, también debes garantizar que la fuente entregue suficiente corriente de lo contrario no amplifica, debes fijarte cuanto voltaje te pide el amplificador, por ejemplo si te pide 20 y -20 v dc, debes utilizar un transformador que entregue el voltaje ac suficiente para regularlos, también  puedes regular de esos 20 y -20 dc los 9 y -9 voltios dc y de ahi mismo sacar en paralelo el voltaje para el preamplificador... mira este link de un amplificador que yo utilice para un proyectico,  lo arme en báquela universal...y con un disipador pequeñito, asegúrate que la señal no pase los 270mv (creó)  porque si es mayor pues distorsiona (al menos que eso sea lo que quieras ),  parce no sé si me hice entender , pregunete de nuevo si no me hice entender…es que ando medio prendo porque estoy en ferias!  


http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_20x0_amp.pdf


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 16, 2009)

los potenciometros son logarítmicos o lineales? en el pre de joako666 gracias

si de hecho ese ampi es el que voy a hacer


----------



## german2009 (Jul 6, 2009)

hola-.......




tengo todo los materiales......


pero cdo fui a imprimir los integrados no encajan en las marcas.....




alguien si me puede decir de cuanto tiene que ser el circuito impreso....y la placa....gracias..


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Sep 5, 2009)

amigos me gustaria  que sialguien tiene el circuito impreso para el preamplificador generico lo publicara en el foro gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2009)

JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:


> amigos me gustaria  que sialguien tiene el circuito impreso para el preamplificador generico lo publicara en el foro gracias


Aquí tienes uno completo, con distorsión e impreso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

Y por aquí otras opciones:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-marshall-guitarra-electrica-consulta-23009/
Este es experimental
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-fet-s-operacional-18511/


----------



## kordlhesh (Sep 20, 2009)

miguelblue dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo aca, tengo unas preguntas que surgieron visitando la pagina de guitarra online, y viendo los componentes dice que necesita un jack estereo y uno mono,..¿el jack estereo, se conecta a la entrada? y ¿para que estereo?, tengo entendido que la señal de la guitarra es monofonica, supongo que



supongo que ya resolviste la duda, pero es simplemente por eso, al ser la guitarra monofonica, no se usa como canal dcho o izqdo, sino como una 2ª masa, a la que se conecta el negativo de la bateria, asi cuando esta desenchufada la guitarra del pedal, este no consume bateria
practico verdad? 
saludos


----------



## alberlog (Abr 4, 2011)

existen los condensadores de 0.047pF??


----------



## kordlhesh (Abr 4, 2011)

yo he visto de 10 y de 1, pon 4 de 10 y 7 de 1 en paralelo y ya está... xd


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2011)

alberlog dijo:


> existen los condensadores de 0.047pF??




Si te refieres al que figura en este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 461​
esta mal rotulado, debería decir *4700pF* (4,7nF)


----------



## alberlog (Abr 6, 2011)

no podria ser que en vez de 0.047pF sea 0.047uF, es decir, 47 nF? lo digo pq los otros dos condensadores tb guardan una relación de 10, es decir, uno es de 10nF y el otro de 100nF


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

alberlog dijo:


> no podria ser que en vez de 0.047pF sea 0.047uF, es decir, 47 nF? lo digo pq los otros dos condensadores tb guardan una relación de 10, es decir, uno es de 10nF y el otro de 100nF



Podría ser, habría que hacer revisar el calculo del filtro o hacer un diagrama de Bode para ver que valor se adapta mejor.


----------



## chevaca (Abr 8, 2011)

hola 
respecto al circuito preamplificador tengo algunas dudas
que tipo de microfono tiene que usarse y porque la entrada tiene tres terminales
espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2011)

chevaca dijo:


> hola
> respecto al circuito preamplificador tengo algunas dudas
> que tipo de microfono tiene que usarse y porque la entrada tiene tres terminales
> espero que me puedan ayudar



El micrófono es el propio de la guitarra y *NO* tiene 3 entradas.
Allí va un "Jack" estéreo que al conectar el plug de la guitarra conecta a tierra la batería y enciende el previo.
Si se desconecta la guitarra se apaga el previo.
Con esto se evita emplear una llave de encendido.


----------



## chevaca (Abr 18, 2011)

otra cosa el circuito del principio para que guitarra es creo yo que es para electrica y si no, se podria usar para acustica
saludos...


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 22, 2011)

Aca les comparto un preamplificador con control Baxandall de 3 bandas (Graves, Medios y Agudos). Yo lo estoy usando con mi guitarra Yamaha APX-5NA (cuerdas de Nylon) y una Sakura "tipo Ovation" con cuerdas de Bronce y me funciona genial. El PDF contiene la pcb del lado del cobre y de los componentes (nunca he hecho la mascarilla antisoldante, le pongo un flux concentrado). Me alimenta bien un TDA7294 y un ampli comercial QSC USA 370. Para el bajo electrico a mi me gusta el sonido, pero dice quien sabe que no son los cortes correctos.

Es una forma de control de tono bastante común. Presente en muchas mezcladoras y amplificadores comerciales. No he encontrado las formulas para cambiar las frecuencias de corte si alguien las conoce seria bueno que las compartiera.

Actualmente estoy probando 4 modulos de estos como una mezcladora con 3 canales + un modulo "sumador". El tamaño de los mismos permite meterlos en una caja de galletas (metalica) con lo que me estoy ahorrando el gabinete. En cuanto lo termine subo fotos.


----------

